# URGENT please help, I need advice



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

I have three cats, 2 neutered females and an un-neutered male (been meaning to get him done as we've just moved house).

Anyway, a couple of weeks ago I had to take in 2 more cats - a male and female both un-neutered. The female is pregnant and about to give birth any day. But the males have started going a bit nuts around her and trying to pin her down etc.

I can't lock her in a separate room because none of the doors close properly in this house. And I can't lock the males out all night. It's Friday evening now and this behaviour has only just started in the last hour. Is there anywhere that I can take the males on a Saturday to get them snipped? I'm half way between Gatwick and East Grinstead. Must be free or donation as I genuinely do not have any income at the moment.

I have read that I can get the female done as soon as she's given birth. But I need to protect her in the meantime. I'm at my wits end right now and scared to let the males in the house.

thanks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are in a pickle then as i dont know any vets this time of night who would book cats in for neutering for the morning.

All i can suggest is ask a friend to either look after the female or the males, she definitely cant be around male cats whilst she gives birth as she may kill her newborns.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi

Thanks, I agree I've got myself into a situation here! Don't really know much about cats to be honest, but I'm learning fast. But I felt so sorry for them all homeless and stuff. I also have their owner lodging with me for a few weeks, so bit of a mad house right now.

I have managed to put her in a room where I can wedge the door shut so she won't be disturbed. I suspect the change in behaviours means the birth could be imminent (eek!) so I will protect her.

Your suggestion is a good one. I will phone some friends tomorrow to see if they can help. Personally, I would prefer to foster out the pregnant one as it might be easier for a friend to cope with, but do you think it would be ok to move her a few miles down the road (10 min drive)?

thanks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As long as labour hasnt started you could move her.
If you need any help please let me know, im in Oxfordshire but i know alot about pregnancy and births. xxxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dunno about cats,
But can't you at least crate either the males or the female?
OR am I being stupid?

Careful....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Being very careful  yes the pregnant female could be in a crate.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi

I've only got a cat carrier which I think is too small to keep her in all night. I have found a large box and made it up nice for her but she's not impressed and keeps trying to get on the bed in the room.

Thanks Catcoonz for offer of help if I need it. I've never had a cat pregnant in the house before so a bit worried that something will go wrong esp as she's so young. 

Will keep you posted, and will try and find a vets in the morning for the males, maybe get them booked in for Monday morning if necessary.

Eve 

ps: less panicked now I've managed to separate them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont worry about her not being interested in the nesting box, they never are until labour has started.

We are all here to help you so dont worry.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How young is she and is she a domestic cat (moggy). x


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

hi again

Just thought I'd mention, my daughter is also pregnant and due to give birth in the next couple of weeks! So it's a very strange house at the moment. :yikes:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:yikes: Dont tell me..... i only do cat pregnancies, not humans. x

Maybe an idea once mods reads this to move into breeding section, alot of breeders support there for you aswell.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi

She's about 8-9 months old. She is a domestic cat although not mollycoddled like my ones. It's her and her brother together. Cute and friendly, and hopefully going to a more responsible owner once all this is behind them. My son basically rescued them when they were tiny kittens and near death. But he's just a softy and is not too good at looking after them. When he lost his flat recently they both went missing. Boy for a week and girl for two weeks, so we were so worried that we'd lost them forever.

It would be nice to get them back on their feet and keep them together in a new home. I can't keep them because my three aren't too impressed. Son just now wants cash for the kittens! But I've got the responsibility of making sure any kittens go to good owners. Plus trying to find a job myself. So it's a stressful time for us all at the moment.

And worrying for the kittens with all these potentially hostile cats around them. My 12 year old cat just wants to kill all the other cats, and won't be happy about a new baby around either. Great fun.

Eve


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

my original reply is with a moderator? Not sure why, no swearing, etc in the words??

Anyway, they are about 8-9 months old, domestic moggies. Cute and really friendly.

.....and will be getting rehomed together once all this is done with.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Probably a little on the young side but ive had a cat in who was 9 months old gave birth, she didnt have any problems, just try and stay calm as if you worry the cat will worry.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Mods. xxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

evesussex said:


> my original reply is with a moderator? Not sure why, no swearing, etc in the words?


Don't worry, all someone did was report it to get the thread moved to the Breeding section where our kittening experts reside 

Welcome to the forum, hope it all goes well


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

can I just add even if you get your boy done hid behaviour will still be the same towards the female for upto 8 weeks afterwards best to keep them separate,dont let any other cats near the babies or they may kill them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Plus not forgetting, neutered males can still sire kittens for upto 5 weeks, so definitely keep him away from her.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like everything has been covered here at the moment but am here if needed 

Definitely agree that the males need to be kept away from her. As CC says don't worry too much about her going in the box, once labour starts she will decide where she feels safest giving birth which hopefully will be in the box. If not i would say leave her to give birth and then once all kittens are born then move them to a more suitable place. I have had girls give birth in all manner of places although my recent birthing girls have been more obliging.

Don't worry there are plenty of people here to help you get through the birth and subsequent weeks if needed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Eve,
Just wondering if all is going well now. x


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Is there anyway you can neuter mum to be? she is very very young and if she escaped with her brother then she may have mated her brother  As you said you need free help for neutering mum may need a C-section or vet help which can easily cost £500-1000, neutering is normally around £20-60 per cat (depending on the country) you need extra food and birthing items etc, food/litter for kittens injections up to 12-13weeks of age etc

Do you have anyone near to you that can help with the birth? Incase mum needs helps or to revive a kitten? OR a local rescue/foster you can contact? 

The boys need to be away from mum & kittens until at least 8weeks old plus, I wouldn't trust it at all, you never know what can happen, mum cant be stressed out, shame they weren't neutered a few month earlier, I Think that places do free neutering or really cheap with vouchers online, how is mum to be now? 

Oh they maybe trying to mate her/pin her down as her hormones will be all over the place, I have chatted to breeders whose boys tried it on nearer the birth, so keep the, apart!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you don't have any income I imagine you are on benefits in which case RSPCA and/or cats protection will help with the cost of neutering.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi again. Mum is having her kittens now. I think there's about 3 or 4 so far but we can't see in the box properly. It seems like one of the kittens is being rejected??? It's at the front of the box on it's own and mum's making no attempt to bring it near to her.

Should we move the kitten nearer to her? I haven't a clue what to do right now. The kitten is still moving and squeaking every now and then.

It's a pity the cats weren't neutered earlier, I agree. And I take full responsibility for one of the boys, but will ensure all three cats get neutered. I'm booking the boys in this week. It is going to cost me £20 each to get done with a voucher. I'm not on benefits as I was hoping to have got employment by now but I have filled in a benefits form. I will try and get money back somehow. I won't be able to pay for any injections or anything though - I just can't do it! I will ask the Cats Protection or RSPCA to try and help if they can. I'm also going to speak to them about rehoming the adult cats and the kittens. They might be able to help or put us in touch with people who want a cat or two.

So, should we touch the kittens?? Or just leave them alone? what if one dies or something? thanks, Eve


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

OMG this poor cat has about 7 kittens now and they have popped out one after the other - all in the last hour or so! This is a nightmare for her and us.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats on the birth plz stay calm maybe put a post in breeding section.Keep cats away from her and let her chill with them.Take her a meal as she wont want to leave them.

Did she eat all after births.

Any worries just ask


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi

She seems to have cleaned everything up and seems to be doing everything right. One of the kittens seems to be getting rejected (I posted but it's with moderator). We had to pick it up and put it with the other kittens in the end because we didn't know what to do. any thoughts?

thanks
eve


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

evesussex said:


> Hi
> 
> She seems to have cleaned everything up and seems to be doing everything right. One of the kittens seems to be getting rejected (I posted but it's with moderator). We had to pick it up and put it with the other kittens in the end because we didn't know what to do. any thoughts?
> 
> ...


One min ill pop this in breeding section for you eve ill post advise on the one kit in a min.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Posted on behalf of eve as shes waiting for mods to put up her post as shes worried about a kitten that seems to be getting pushed out.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/306266-urgent-please-help-i-need-advice.html


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok eve what id do is check that kitten over check in its mouth see if it seems normal.

If you cant see anything wrong just try getting it to latch on it may just be a little shocked after the quick birth.

When mum is settled if you can weigh the kits this will be good so that you can see if there gaining each day,they should gain around 10g per day.

At birth they should weight around 100g.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

put you a new thread in breeding section think everyone in bed but if you need any advise im here for now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Stroke mum then stroke this kitten and keep placing back near her teats to get it to feed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are we on this thread now as i posted on Eve's thread.
Stroke mum then stroke the kitten and keep putting back to mums teats.

Dont contact rspca, i cant stand them, either cpl or myself can help you with the cats and kittens but if you need my help you will have to get as close to Oxford as possible.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

everything ok eve?


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Catcoonz. We will do that and keep an eye on them. We are going to lock the other four cats out of the room for tonight and find her somewhere quiet tomorrow morning. I fear for these kittens with all these cats about.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Eve, its very important for this kitten if you could update us asap.
I hope all is well but will give you this advise just incase you need it.

If the kitten appears to be dead place in a towel and rub it not hard but enough to get it revived, you must do this for 15 minutes and no less that that, it has taken me 11 minutes to revive a kitten before.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

evesussex said:


> Thanks Catcoonz. We will do that and keep an eye on them. We are going to lock the other four cats out of the room for tonight and find her somewhere quiet tomorrow morning. I fear for these kittens with all these cats about.


just incase it not clear eve I put you that thread up in breeding section ;newborn kitten advise needed.'

Probably best to pick a thread and stick to it or may get confusing honey.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you have 2 thread on this running so check the thread wlbsh started for you as info is also posted on there.

You have to keep the male cats away from her, if she feels her babies are in any risk she will kill them.

If you need me to have mum and babies i am more than happy to do whatever it takes to help you keep them safe, you are welcome to have them back once weaned and running around.

Is that little kitten feeding now.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

With the sounds of it the birth was very quick.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think your right wlbsh, had a cat give birth very quickly before which resulted in mum and kittens being in shock for a while.

We need to make sure all kittens are quiet and feeding before we log off. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont you just love a nightime birth when you have to start work at 4am. xx

Eve, can we have an update please on mum and the kitten which wasnt feeding. Timing is very important to both mum and kitten. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

yup.i didn't expect this tonight .


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope mum is more settled now, she may be in shock having given birth so quickly. Be sure to weigh the kittens at the same time each day, that's the easiest way to make sure they're all growing properly.
You want at least 10gm each day, 15-20gm is pretty average for my kittens. 

You may want to start stockpiling litter and kitten food now, when they're 3-4 weeks and start eating you'll go through a mountain of food and litter. Plus mum will be eating a lot more while nursing her litter.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I merged these 2 threads together, hope it helps and doesn't cause more confusion...Jill


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> I merged these 2 threads together, hope it helps and doesn't cause more confusion...Jill


Perfect canuckjill I was starting to wonder how it was going to work.

Op hope mum and kits are doing ok,look forward to an update ..and piccys when the times right.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi

Sorry, we got so tied up in it all last night and it was so late, I assumed you had all gone to bed. We kept an eye on them until about 2am and all seemed ok. They are all still alive at 1pm today and 6 of them are thriving. One seems a bit sluggish though.

She's happy with us touching them so I wondered whether it was worth putting the sluggish one alone with her when she leaves the box to sit on our laps (mum's enjoying the fuss we're making of her). He could then have her all to himself.

Otherwise I guess we'd have to feed him - how????

Bit of a palava separating all the cats last night as well. We had to lock mum in lounge and all others upstairs. But lounge door doesn't shut so had to block it with a chair and go out the back door and in the front to get to the stairs!!

Males booked in for snip but earliest is next Tuesday so we're going to see if we can try another vet.

Does mum clean kittens when they go toilet? Should we clean out her box often? She's a very good mum and it looks really clean in the box.

thanks again for your advice, really appreciate it.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

sorry if I'm using the wrong thread. I think this 'cat breeding' one is the correct one??


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

evesussex said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry, we got so tied up in it all last night and it was so late, I assumed you had all gone to bed. We kept an eye on them until about 2am and all seemed ok. They are all still alive at 1pm today and 6 of them are thriving. One seems a bit sluggish though.
> 
> ...


Ok can you go buy a 1mil syring from chemist? 1st make up some boiled water and put some sugar in it let it cool then syring feed it to the weak kit,very very slowly or you wil drown it,also don't hold it on its back feed it while its laid on its belly.

Also go to a pet store and buy some milk replacement powder a good brand is 'cimi cat' or royal canin kitten milk. Worse comes to worse you can give them goats milk but I really would try to get the powder its much more desighned for them,never give cows milk will make him very ill.

Mum will clean kits don't worry bout that.

Can you buy a dog create to lock mum in with kits she will feel much safer this way and other cats cant get to them,make it into a den.

If not where are you based maybe someone can help borrow you a create.

Writing this pretty quick so anything else just ask.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Btw the sugar water is just to get some energy into the weak kit.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Thanks. I was too late with the milk replacement. The weak one died. I tried for over 40 minutes to revive it but no luck. I even tried blowing a bit of air into its mouth. I feel very sad and we will need to bury the little thing tomorrow. 

There's another one that is smaller though so I might help it out with the feeder.

Mum sits on them sometimes. Don't think she stays sat on them though. When we went to get this one out of the box we found him on his own and chilled. Can't believe we lost the little fella.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would only consider supplementing if it's not gaining weight, even if it's a small gain. Mums milk is so much better than forumula, and it's easy to feed kittens in the wrong position or too fast so they get milk down the wrong way. The outcome of that is almost never good.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sadly this does happen eve there may have been nothing you could have don't it does sound like there was something wrong with him.

Can you weigh the kits on some kitchen scales? And weigh then each day at the same time especially the other small one?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Tiny Baby. xxxx

Eve, sometimes despite all experience this happens, its very sad and im sorry you had to go through this.

I do however agree with OS, keep putting this other kitten onto mum and ensure they are kept warm, mums milk is best and you have to be careful handrearing incase you flood the lungs, its not as easy as it sounds to feed a newborn kitten.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Sadly this does happen eve there may have been nothing you could have don't it does sound like there was something wrong with him.
> 
> Can you weigh the kits on some kitchen scales? And weigh then each day at the same time especially the other small one?


I think the ideal scales are electric and weigh in grams. You can get them for under a tenner at a well-known high street catalogue shop.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> I think the ideal scales are electric and weigh in grams. You can get them for under a tenner at a well-known high street catalogue shop.


 my kitchen scales are digital ,agree about the grams.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Agree with the others about the smaller one. I have got a tiny baby at the moment and we just make sure when they are feeding that she is latched on and gets one of the better nipples. She started at 70gms and now at 4 days old is 92gms which is still tiny compared to the biggest in the litter who is 170gms but just goes to show that just because small they still have a chance. Sometimes the smallest are the biggest fighters


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My burmilla years ago had a litter of 6 kittens. A few hours later I noticed she was bleeding so rang the vets and they said to bring her down as there was likely to be a kitten still inside. I took her and the kittens to the vets and they gave her an injection to stimulate her womb. The resulting kitten was very tiny and looked like ET! The vet didn't think it would survive but it did and soon caught up with the others, cute little thing.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont give up hope, one of my kittens was very tiny, i didnt think he would live very long but at a year old he now weighs 8kgs. Turned out to be the best of the litter as an adult but as a kitten he was a scrappy thing.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi all, just posting an update.

I bought the milk (Dr Claude's was all that Pets @ Home had) and a box of two feeding syringes. And today, I went and got some scales that are digital and do grams.

We got the tiny one out of the box this morning. It's a covered box so you can't really see the kittens unless you pull one out. The tiny one was looking almost lifeless like the one that we lost. So I decided to risk it and give him a hand feed. He was really hungry and must of taken about 5 ml or thereabouts. When he refused any more I stopped and gave him back to mum.

I fed him again three hours later and he took about 4 ml. It's difficult to measure because a lot of it drips on the towel so 8 ml gone and assumed 4 ml dripped on towel and 4 ml inside kitty. But he was less hungry this time.

The syringes are very hard to use. Really stiff but so far I've managed not to choke or drown him!!! Scary stuff though.

We are trying to make sure he gets to his mum but the others just push him out of the way. Maybe we can try putting him on his own with her for a bit when the others are asleep??? Any thoughts on that?

I will weigh him this evening. Kittens will be getting eyeballed this evening because we have a potential owner popping round - how can she resist 

I think we've got another 8-10 weeks of this though. We got our own little boy when he was supposed to be 6 weeks old but he had no teeth or anything so I think that's probably too young or he wasn't as old as we were told. Anyway, I'm getting ahead of myself here. 

We were going to keep mum in the covered box for a bit longer, eg until we think the kittens are reasonably safe from the other cats. But I'm going to do what I can to protect this little one as I'm not looking forward to burying the first one tomorrow and don't want to lose two of them.

thanks for your kind messages and the warnings about hand feeding. I will try to get him to feed properly from mum but until he does I guess I've got no choice.

thanks
Eve


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Oh, quick question. How do I get cat blood out of a new beige carpet?! Vanish hasn't worked. Salt and water hasn't worked. Any ideas?

And just want to reassure you that the person popping round tonight is a family friend and will be seeing lots of the kittens over the coming weeks. Didn't want you to worry that we had tried rehoming them yet


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Plz reconsider the viewing tonight its seriously far too early and they are at extream risk to infection,plus its not fair on mum,mums are very protective and you could make her kill the young if she feels they are threatened,my own viewing are done at 5 weeks old.

Ok the syringe your using doesnt sound the best if its sticking maybe try o lubricate it with the milk before you fix it together.If not you risk it shooting out and chocking the kitten,very important you have the right tools for the job.

As for the covered box the problem you have here is you cant see whats going on and cant tell if the weak one is latching on,i cant stress to you how vital it is that you monitor his suckling and if need be hold him in place till he gets the idea.Maybe squeeze some milk from mums teat so he can smell where the milk is.

It would really be better if you weight him now this way you know what your dealing with or at least we would if you could tell us.

Its very important to keep this kitten very warm,without the warmth he cant digest his milk and will fade and die.Id recommend buying a heat pad. 

Op where are you based would you be happy to let someone take this weak kitten if your close enough to one of us breeders,or do you feel your coping,its really hard to keep kittens going.

All the best I hope this is of some help


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

evesussex said:


> Oh, quick question. How do I get cat blood out of a new beige carpet?! Vanish hasn't worked. Salt and water hasn't worked. Any ideas?
> 
> And just want to reassure you that the person popping round tonight is a family friend and will be seeing lots of the kittens over the coming weeks. Didn't want you to worry that we had tried rehoming them yet


Iv heard its terrible hard to get blood out not sure tbh maybe someones got tips.

Again id really cancel the viewing there is plenty of time to view they are just days old I really would risk it eve,my own husband doesn't get near my own kittens till at least a week old,its not worse the stress to mum either.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Eve, here is an article about how to remove dried blood from a carpet. I have used the Baking Soda method with success, but would not recommend the Hydrogen Peroxide for fear of taking out the colour. It's really important to only use cold water when removing blood stains, as warm or hot water will *set* the stain.

How to Clean Dried Blood Out of Your Carpet | eHow UK


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Salt also sets stains ...... hence why you put in with dye it sets the dye  

I've also used a steam iron placed over a tea towel , it does lift the mark just be gentle tho only a few seconds at a time


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

now mum's bleeding a little bit (new spot on carpet when she sat next to me). I've removed spot with cold water. But, is this normal? She didn't have any bleeding until just now. Is this her coming into season or something or could it be like what women have after giving birth or could there be another reason, eg we just haven't seen it because she's been cleaning herself?

Just want to make sure she's ok to be honest.

thanks

ps: sorry for all the questions but so out of my depth here.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

evesussex said:


> now mum's bleeding a little bit (new spot on carpet when she sat next to me). I've removed spot with cold water. But, is this normal? She didn't have any bleeding until just now. Is this her coming into season or something or could it be like what women have after giving birth or could there be another reason, eg we just haven't seen it because she's been cleaning herself?
> 
> Just want to make sure she's ok to be honest.
> 
> ...


Cats are very efficient at cleaning so its easy to miss something.

It wont be her in season cats don't bleed when in season not like dogs.

Iv never seen any of mine bleed or spot,they have had a little pink discharge sometimes for a few days.

It could be a small piece of after birth being expelled,what id do is monitor her closely and if you see any fresh blood 'the bright blood' then take her vets.If she doesn't seem herself take her vets,but for now id just monitor the situation.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my queens bleeds little spots for 5 days after birth, i had her vet checked and she was fine, make sure its not alot though and if you are worried a vet phone call will ease your mind.

Bit concerned to read you are having visitors so soon, i would put off until they are weaned otherwise you risk mum walking and you handrearing.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi

Mum seems to have stopped bleeding now, it was just a darkish spot and nothing since, so hopefully it's all quite normal. She's in good spirits, and still watching over her brood.

Our visitor comes round every Wednesday for dinner so normal really. She had a peep in the box but nothing more. Everything seems nice and calm today and there is some normality in the house. Even the boy cats are being good at the moment. We are still keeping them all separate though.

Little kitten weighed in at 56 grams. I think the little feeds have helped him a bit and he seems stronger. He didn't really want to feed today so he may be getting enough from mum. I will weigh him again tonight. She's very protective of him when he squeaks so hopefully he's ok. The syringes are awful though. I might go to the chemist and see if they do one that works better, even if I don't need to use it again it's worth having a decent one I think.


thanks
Eve


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

evesussex said:


> Hi
> 
> Mum seems to have stopped bleeding now, it was just a darkish spot and nothing since, so hopefully it's all quite normal. She's in good spirits, and still watching over her brood.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the update 56g for a kitten whos a few days old now is very very low,however they have been know to survive at this weight there was one last year with a similar birth weight and she surprised everyone and pulled through lucy she was named.

fingers crossed here for the little one.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Just to echo what the others have said about visitors... it's far to early for that.
my babies are 4 weeks and mum is still unhappy with visitors being in the house and would panic if they tried to touch them.
We now have the room door open but blocked of and people can stop and look at them if they want...( the babies run up to see people now... too cute  but no touching yet.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Most breeders don't allow visits until 6 weeks old, some not until a week after 1 vac is given, remember that shoes need to be taken off (even family!) and anti bacterial gel used on hands.

56grams so tiny, good thoughts coming your way for the little one x


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi

Just thought I'd give an update on Tich! He was 56g the other day, and the next time we weighed him he was 55g (think it was the next morning). This morning though he was 62g and this evening he was 67g. I haven't fed him today and only managed to give him about 1-2ml yesterday so I think he must be getting something from mum at last.

We will keep an eye on him and supplement if necessary. I've bought a syringe from the chemist just in case.

So slightly good news I think. Mum is very relaxed and doesn't care whether we go near the kittens or not. She's always watching and making sure they are ok. She's very good really. 

Eve x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

evesussex said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought I'd give an update on Tich! He was 56g the other day, and the next time we weighed him he was 55g (think it was the next morning). This morning though he was 62g and this evening he was 67g. I haven't fed him today and only managed to give him about 1-2ml yesterday so I think he must be getting something from mum at last.
> 
> ...


Oh eve I am very happy to hear this it does seem like thing are going in the right direction.

Well done for listening to the advise,you have certainly given this kitten the best possible chance.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

If anyone having problems with syringe feeding, Royal Canin do a kit with formula and small feeding bottle in with it, its brilliant,g kittens think its a teat, 
Glad kittens are coming on well Eve,you are doing a brilliant job


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi. Thanks for the really useful advice here. Kitten was 70g yesterday but back to 69g today. So, although he's getting something from mum, I think a bit of help is needed.

I've managed to find a vet that has one of those special feeders in stock and they are going to show me how to use it. It's a Catac one that has 3 latex teats so won't feel like I'm hurting his mouth. The syringes aren't liked much by this kitten! Fussy eater already!

The feeder is quite expensive at £13 but worth it on this occasion. If they have a different kitten milk I might buy that too. Kitten might not like the Dr Claude's I bought, so worth trying another one.

I'll let you know how I get on. He seems well though, wriggling around and stuff, just not making enough progress, bless him.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck with that, ive tried and failed many times using this fiddle feeding bottle, much prefer RC bottle and milk.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

not tried it tbh,i use the 1 mil syringes from amozon.Just tried them today and they glide lovely and smooth.

Well you kit is still here so that's great stuff.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

I rang several vets round here and none of them had any RC and bottle and only one of them had this Catac bottle. £16 is was with VAT! But I will keep an eye open for the RC bottle as well. Might have to order it online. The little fella's worth it though 

I can just donate them all to Cats Protection or someone when I've finished with them because I won't need them again or in the near future hopefully.

Eve x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

evesussex said:


> I rang several vets round here and none of them had any RC and bottle and only one of them had this Catac bottle. £16 is was with VAT! But I will keep an eye open for the RC bottle as well. Might have to order it online. The little fella's worth it though
> 
> I can just donate them all to Cats Protection or someone when I've finished with them because I won't need them again or in the near future hopefully.
> 
> Eve x


Maybe worth me telling you mum cat can come into heat anytime now so be very very careful with the boys around,cant remember if there done yet,but remember they remain fertile for some weeks after..careful as another litter so close wouldn't be so good.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

What a shame you cant get the RC feeding kit, the catac ones are awful, if they are the open ended ones,i had one of those first,couldnt cope with it, 
You can get the RC ones online,not sure how much they are now, but only £9 when i got mine with milk ,spare teats as well
Hope the little kitten is thriving though


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Syringe with a Mikki teat I find easiest. The teats come with a syringe but its not as smooth as the cheap disposable 1-3ml ones
I don't even look at costs on kittening supplies, if its needed its needed


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi again

Feel a bit guilty about the thread title now - moved on from the panic days 

I used the Catac teat once. It is the open ended one and it is a pain to use. Since then the kitten has started putting on a bit of weight, slow but steady now so I *think* he's out of danger. I'm still monitoring him everyday just to be sure though.

He was 80g yesterday and 89g today so it's definitely improving. I will keep hold of the feeding bottles/syringes until I'm sure I won't need them again. But it is a lot of money when you're broke.

Anyway, other good news is my daughter had her baby on 21 May so we deffo have our hands full here at the moment. So glad she was born safely after two of her friends weren't so lucky.

Male cats are being a pain at the moment and we are having to watch them. They were booked into vets Tuesday but one went walkies and the other pinched some food when my back was turned. So rescheduled for Wednesday 22nd. We didn't get back from the hospital after baby's birth until 5am so missed the vet appointment. I haven't had the guts to phone the vets again to explain. I might just pop in there and do it face to face and try and rebook them for early next week or tomorrow even? What a week it's been.

Eve x


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi, just a quick question.

I am going to need help homing the kittens and the two cats I think. I've been trying to find a home for the adults together now for about 4 months but so far no luck.

I might be able to find a home for one or two of the kittens but I'm not comfortable advertising kittens for sale/homing etc - I would never be sure about whether they were getting a good home or not unless I knew the people.

My daughter's talking about keeping either a kitten or cat but that's for when she gets her own place which could be a while. Plus she's already brought three of them home which she now considers are mine! We now have 11 cats in the house if you include the six kittens.

Do you think the Cats Protection people might be able to help me. Guess they've got their hands full but it was just a thought.

Eve


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have no idea if CP will help home the kittens - it might depend which CP branch you speak to as they vary a lot.

Are the boys neutered yet? If you have had more 'not here' or 'eaten' problems be hard and shut them in a room overnight so you can get them to the vets, fasted, when you plan to.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

evesussex said:


> I might be able to find a home for one or two of the kittens but I'm not comfortable advertising kittens for sale/homing etc


you can find excellent owners by advertising them, just don't offer them up for free, even if you don't actually charge in the end at least advertise them with a price. 
Get to know the potential adopters by email, phone, or a home visit. There are also questionnaires online you can use as a guide on what to ask
Kitten Rescue


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Agree ^,I advertise my kittens on online sites and find great homes for the kittens you can tell if they seem genuinely nice people after talking to them and meeting them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Eve, re: neutering the boys, can I suggest you ask the vet if they can be checked in the evening before, and kept in overnight before the op? My vet offers this service, and does not charge any extra, and it is a way of being 100% certain the cats don't get any food. I can see it might be difficult to keep track of them at home as you have 11 cats

As for re-homing, I don't know which part of the country you are in (assuming you are in the UK) but it would be worth you contacting some of the smaller independent cat rescue charities to see if they will help you. I find that CP and RSPCA always have too many of their own to be able to help. 

Ask your vet whether you can advertise them on the surgery noticeboard for rehoming. I have had a few good contacts that way in the past. Even one from one of the vet nurses! 

Also, you could advertise them in the adoption and fostering section of this forum. If you state there will be a home check, then this will usually weed out any potentially dodgy adopters. And just be prepared to say "no" if you are not completely satisfied with people's answers.


----------



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

thanks again for all the useful advice; I will take all this on board when i rehome them all. We are starting to get other males in the garden now so need to make sure mum stays in! All good fun :laugh: (well, if I didn't laugh i'd cry!)


----------

